# Weekly Competition 2022-16



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' F U R U2 R' U F2 R U'
*2. *R U' R' U' R' U' F' R2 F' R' U'
*3. *R F' U' F' U' R2 U' F' U' F' R
*4. *U R U2 R F' U' R' U' R' F U2
*5. *U2 R' F U' R2 F' R2 U2 F R U

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 B R' D2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 U2 F U L R' B' D F L
*2. *L2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 U' R2 B U' F R2 U' R' U B2 L R' D2
*3. *U' R' B2 R2 B2 R' B2 F2 U' L' U F R B L' U L R
*4. *L' B R L F U D R' D' B R2 U' R2 F2 U D B2 U R'
*5. *R' D B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 U' F L2 R B F R2 U' B'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 R2 U2 B2 R F2 R' F2 R' U L' D' L2 D' B R F2 L' D Rw2 D' L' R F2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 U L2 B2 Rw2 U' F' R2 Fw U D' Rw B2 Uw' Rw' F U2 Fw' U'
*2. *B U' L F2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 R D B' U2 L2 B R2 F2 D' Uw2 Rw2 U2 L' B2 L Uw2 U' L2 D' Fw' Rw2 Fw' B2 D' L' R' Uw Fw Rw L2 D R'
*3. *B' L R' F R U D' B' D2 B D2 R2 B U2 F2 L D B2 Rw2 B Uw2 U F2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 B' D' R2 D2 Rw R' D U L' Uw2 Fw' D' Rw' L' Uw L D
*4. *B2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D F B' D' U' F' R L' Fw2 Uw2 L D2 Rw2 B' R Uw2 Rw2 B R F2 Rw2 L2 Uw' B2 D2 U2 F' Fw Uw2 Fw U' Rw' Uw F
*5. *D' R2 D R2 B R2 F R2 U2 F' L' F U' R2 D B Rw2 Uw2 L B Rw2 F' R2 L' Fw2 L2 D2 F R2 D' R2 F2 Uw' R2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *F2 Lw' Dw Uw' L Fw2 Uw F U' D' Lw' D Bw2 B2 R' L Dw F2 R2 B' Lw' Fw2 U2 R2 Fw' D Lw2 U' Uw' F L Dw D' Fw' Lw2 D Uw' Dw2 L2 Uw L2 Fw' U' L Bw Lw Dw2 Fw Bw' D2 R' Uw Fw Rw2 Fw' Lw' Uw' R2 Bw' Fw2
*2. *B2 Bw L2 Lw Bw2 U2 Lw' Bw Dw D2 Bw Lw2 Bw' Dw2 B2 Rw R2 Fw Rw R D2 B2 R2 Lw Fw B2 U Uw2 Fw2 B2 D' U L Dw2 Uw U' Rw F2 Dw' Bw' Lw2 R2 Fw Dw2 Lw' R' D Dw F2 B' Rw2 L2 Lw R2 B' D' Uw Lw L2 Dw'
*3. *Bw Lw2 Uw U R2 Fw' U Lw2 Uw' U R2 B' Rw F' B Uw' Fw' Rw' Bw F2 R' Rw Bw' Dw2 U' B' Dw' Bw' U2 B L' D2 Bw D2 F2 Lw Fw' Dw Fw2 F R2 Rw Dw U B' Bw' U2 R2 D2 L' Bw2 R' Fw2 Lw2 R2 Fw2 L D' Fw' L'
*4. *B R Lw2 B Uw D' Dw' B' R Fw R2 Lw D' B2 Lw' Bw' Fw D F Uw2 U2 D Bw D' U Fw' D' F' Lw' B' Rw R' Dw Rw' R' Fw Bw' L' R2 Fw' Lw2 Uw2 R Lw Fw B2 Lw' Uw2 Fw2 B Dw' Bw U Fw' Dw2 Lw F Bw' L' B
*5. *B Bw' U2 Bw' Fw Rw' Lw2 B Bw' Lw' B' L2 D Rw2 Fw L2 B2 L' Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 L Dw F Fw2 R2 D' L' U Lw2 Rw' B R Dw D2 Lw' Rw' L2 Dw Uw2 F' U2 Lw2 D Fw Lw2 L2 Dw' Rw U2 F' Lw Dw Uw' F2 Lw2 Dw' Bw

*6x6x6*
*1. *R' U2 D B' Uw Lw' D2 U2 Lw2 D2 R 3Uw' Fw' Uw' U' 3Uw2 3Fw' B' Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 3Fw2 3Uw Dw U2 B2 L' Uw 3Uw2 F D' Dw2 L Uw R2 Fw2 F' R 3Rw2 Bw2 Uw F' Dw2 F2 B' 3Uw2 3Rw' R' 3Fw2 F2 Fw Bw2 Uw U D Dw2 L Lw' D' B2 Uw' Rw' R' 3Uw' R 3Uw R2 Bw' Dw2 3Uw' Lw R' F2 Bw 3Rw B' D2 Rw2 3Uw2 3Fw2
*2. *Bw2 R Dw' B2 Uw2 U' L 3Uw2 B 3Rw B' 3Fw2 Fw2 3Uw2 R Dw' Fw Rw' U2 3Fw 3Rw' D R2 B' D' B 3Fw Uw 3Fw Dw2 Rw 3Fw2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 R' Uw R F' Dw' Uw' L2 Fw' D2 3Rw2 Bw' F' U2 Dw R' F' Rw Fw2 Uw' Fw Uw F U 3Uw Fw Bw F' Rw' 3Rw Fw 3Uw' Lw L F2 Dw2 3Uw2 Rw' L' B' 3Fw' F2 3Uw' F' 3Rw 3Fw'
*3. *Rw' U L' 3Fw2 R' U2 Fw2 Uw' U' Bw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 F L' R 3Rw D' U' Uw' 3Uw R2 Dw 3Fw Rw2 Bw2 3Fw Fw2 D2 R' L2 Lw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 R D Lw' 3Uw' 3Rw Dw2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 Fw D' B2 Bw Rw2 F2 B' Dw2 D Lw' 3Fw2 U2 L2 Bw' Lw' L2 B D U' R 3Fw2 Fw Uw' D2 3Fw2 D' Lw' Dw2 U D 3Uw2 L2 3Fw L2 3Rw2 Rw2 F2 Fw
*4. *Rw B' 3Uw2 Dw2 D Bw' B Uw' F B 3Uw2 3Fw Lw F Rw' Dw2 Fw 3Fw Uw' 3Uw2 3Fw' Bw2 3Uw' D' Lw' U Fw2 3Rw Fw2 Uw L' Lw B2 F' 3Fw2 3Rw' Dw R 3Rw2 Rw' B 3Fw' F2 R' Dw2 L' Lw Uw2 F2 L2 3Uw' 3Rw2 Lw L Dw2 Fw 3Rw' 3Fw2 B' Rw' D2 3Fw' 3Uw2 L2 B2 Rw F Dw' U2 Bw2 Lw' Fw F2 3Rw2 U' R' F B' Rw2 U2
*5. *Lw' U' R Uw2 Dw2 R' 3Fw Rw2 R D' R' Dw L' U2 Uw F' Bw2 Uw' Lw' R' F 3Rw' D' 3Fw 3Rw U 3Fw L' Fw D2 Dw Uw' 3Fw2 Uw2 3Uw R' U Fw' 3Uw2 U B 3Fw' Fw' Bw' D2 Dw' R2 Lw2 B' F' U Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 3Fw Rw2 B 3Rw B' Fw' Uw2 U F Bw' Fw' Rw' F2 Dw Rw' 3Uw2 B2 Fw 3Rw2 Bw' 3Fw' R Dw2 Rw' R2 D

*7x7x7*
*1. *Lw2 Bw2 3Fw' Dw 3Rw' R 3Lw' Rw2 D 3Dw2 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Lw' Lw2 Bw' R' 3Uw B2 Fw' Dw2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 B' Lw2 B Rw B' 3Lw2 Bw2 Fw' Dw Uw2 R2 F L Rw2 Dw 3Uw' U2 Uw' Fw2 R 3Dw2 3Bw' U' B' 3Lw Uw2 3Lw' Bw Uw 3Bw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Lw Rw B' Uw' Lw' R Rw' 3Lw2 Uw B' Rw L' 3Rw2 3Bw' 3Lw2 B' L2 3Lw2 B' L2 Rw2 U Lw B' 3Dw Rw' F Bw2 3Lw' U 3Rw2 Fw F2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw Bw Rw 3Rw' U' 3Fw' Fw2 3Rw Bw2 3Fw'
*2. *Bw' Dw Uw 3Fw2 3Dw 3Lw' 3Bw2 Rw2 Lw' L Fw2 Dw 3Rw Dw 3Dw F 3Dw2 3Rw Bw U 3Fw F2 Rw' R Bw 3Rw' B' 3Uw Dw' Rw 3Dw2 B 3Lw R2 Uw2 R2 B 3Rw' 3Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 3Rw D 3Lw2 Dw2 B 3Bw' 3Fw Rw' Fw' Lw2 Uw2 3Bw' B D2 3Dw' L 3Uw L Dw2 Fw' 3Fw' Uw2 D' 3Uw' 3Dw' F B R' B2 3Dw L2 3Uw 3Bw2 F' Fw' L2 3Dw2 Uw' L2 3Lw Rw2 Dw2 3Rw Dw 3Uw2 D' Fw' Rw2 L2 F' 3Dw Fw2 Bw R2 U 3Bw' L' Dw' U2
*3. *3Lw' Fw Dw' Rw2 U' 3Bw Rw' B' Bw2 Fw 3Dw2 3Fw' Dw' 3Dw2 Lw' R2 U2 B2 Fw L2 Dw' 3Lw' Bw' Dw U' B2 3Bw 3Dw2 3Rw' F Uw2 3Bw Lw U' Lw' D2 Fw R 3Bw2 Bw Fw' B' Dw R 3Lw2 3Dw L2 3Dw' 3Lw Fw 3Fw 3Uw' L 3Lw F2 Rw Lw 3Rw2 Dw2 R' L Lw D Lw F' L 3Fw' Uw' L' F' Dw2 Rw 3Dw' Rw 3Rw' R2 B Fw' 3Uw Dw' 3Rw F' 3Uw2 D2 Dw 3Fw L' Lw2 3Lw2 U 3Dw' Bw Dw' Bw' B2 R' 3Lw' Dw 3Lw2 L'
*4. *3Uw2 Rw2 R2 B' 3Fw' R' Bw Rw 3Fw' 3Dw2 U' 3Bw2 Rw' F 3Bw' R Dw' D2 R2 B' Dw' 3Lw2 U' Uw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 Bw' Uw 3Uw' Rw2 3Bw' Fw' L 3Lw 3Bw2 3Dw' D2 L2 3Lw' 3Rw Fw 3Dw 3Rw' 3Uw' L' 3Uw2 Dw2 D F' Rw' U F2 Dw2 Fw2 R D2 Bw' 3Rw2 3Bw2 Dw' 3Bw2 L' 3Lw Bw2 L' Rw2 F R2 Dw D L Rw D U' 3Lw2 U' 3Lw Lw2 Fw2 Rw' D U' Fw 3Rw2 Dw 3Rw' Lw U 3Rw' D' B2 R L2 3Rw Dw2 F2 3Lw' B' R2 F'
*5. *D2 R2 U Dw2 3Lw2 Bw' Fw 3Lw 3Fw F' U' 3Uw2 L B 3Rw 3Uw 3Bw2 B' Dw2 F U' 3Lw2 3Rw2 B2 3Fw2 L2 Uw' 3Dw Fw2 3Lw2 U2 3Rw2 Lw2 Rw2 L 3Dw2 3Bw 3Uw2 3Rw Uw' 3Fw2 Lw 3Fw2 3Lw Dw2 3Bw L' R2 Bw' 3Bw2 U Lw' 3Uw' Bw2 L' Dw' 3Fw' 3Dw2 L2 R2 U' F B' Fw' 3Dw' F' L' Lw U L' D U2 B' Bw R 3Fw 3Rw2 U' 3Lw Dw2 Fw2 D2 Rw' Bw2 3Bw2 3Rw2 Bw L U' Dw2 F' Dw2 D' 3Lw' 3Bw' Rw 3Lw U 3Dw2 3Bw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U F' U' F U2 R U R' F R
*2. *R' F U' F' U' R2 U' F' R2 U' F
*3. *U' R' U' F' U R' F R2 U2 R2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D' L' F' R' U2 L' R' D2 L B2 D2 U' B' D U' L U' R' Uw'
*2. *U2 R2 L B' U' F' U' D2 R' F2 R F2 D2 R' L2 F2 L F' U' L' Fw
*3. *U' L2 D' B L2 D L U2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 L' D L2 B' Rw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F2 L2 F' L' U' R' B R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D F Fw2 D L2 F2 R' Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 L D R' U' Fw' U' B F' Rw Fw' U' R2 Uw' D' F R2 y'
*2. *F2 L2 F2 L U2 B2 L2 B2 R' F2 L2 U' L2 B' U2 B L D2 B' U2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 L D' R2 L' Fw2 B2 U B2 Fw D' R' D' L2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 F Rw2 Uw x
*3. *F2 U' R' B' D' F B L F L2 B' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F' U2 Fw2 D' L Fw2 B2 U F2 U F2 Uw2 R Uw2 Fw Uw2 D R' B R2 L Uw' Rw U Rw R L Uw' x y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw F' R2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw' B2 Uw R2 F U' Uw Dw' Rw2 Bw Fw U2 Fw B2 Dw Uw' Bw' F' Uw' Bw U L2 U2 R' D L' Lw Fw2 Bw Uw Bw2 U' L Fw2 L' Lw2 Rw2 F' Dw D2 U Uw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' R2 D' Rw' 3Uw2
*2. *U B Fw2 F Dw L' Lw Dw2 R2 Fw2 Dw' Rw Fw2 Dw Rw' F' Bw' Dw2 Fw Dw2 U' Fw' L B Bw' Rw Dw' R L' U2 B2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 D L' Dw2 D Fw Uw L2 Uw2 D2 F Uw F' Uw Dw' F L' Dw Uw Lw' Rw2 L' R2 U' Uw' Lw 3Fw' 3Uw
*3. *Bw' L Dw2 Rw B' Bw Dw' Uw D B2 Uw2 B' Fw L' U2 Uw Rw2 L Dw2 F' R2 Dw2 Bw2 R Rw Fw B' Uw' R Fw Rw2 R' L Uw2 R2 D2 B2 Bw2 Dw' Rw2 B L Rw2 R D' Rw' L' Dw' U2 B' Fw2 U' B Bw' D Lw2 Uw' D2 Bw2 R' 3Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B 3Fw' Bw' Lw' Fw Dw Uw2 U L 3Fw Rw2 U2 L Lw' Uw2 L2 B2 F2 D Lw2 Dw L' 3Uw2 Bw Rw 3Uw Fw' 3Rw F' R' B2 3Rw Dw2 B' Uw2 Lw2 3Rw' Uw Bw' U2 D2 3Fw' B' Uw Fw' 3Rw' Fw 3Fw' L U L2 B U 3Rw' 3Fw R F2 B Fw 3Fw Dw' R F2 Fw B U2 3Rw' Bw2 D B2 R2 Rw' U Lw2 3Rw' Uw' 3Uw D Bw F' z' y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Rw' B2 3Uw' Lw' U Lw2 3Uw' 3Fw U2 3Rw' 3Fw2 B Bw L Uw' 3Uw' 3Rw' D2 Fw Uw 3Dw' B2 3Dw2 U' D 3Fw Rw2 D 3Lw' Bw2 D2 L2 Uw R' D' Uw 3Fw2 Dw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 B 3Rw2 Rw2 3Bw2 L2 B2 Lw' Rw2 Uw' D2 Dw' 3Rw' B D Rw2 B' L2 3Fw 3Dw' B' Rw' Uw2 Bw' L' Lw2 R F' 3Fw 3Uw' Fw' R' 3Dw2 Rw2 3Fw2 R' 3Bw2 B2 3Fw2 R2 3Lw' Bw' Fw2 3Uw2 Dw R2 3Lw' U' L2 3Uw2 3Bw' L2 Uw2 B2 L' Rw2 Lw2 Fw 3Fw' 3Uw' U' x2 y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F L2 B' L' D2 R D B2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 F2 L' B2 R2 L2 Fw' Uw
*2. *B' L2 D2 B L2 B' L2 B2 L2 F2 L' B' R D2 B' R D' U B U2 Fw' Uw2
*3. *F2 U2 D B2 D2 L D' B' R2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 B D F2
*4. *U R' L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 U B' D F' L2 R' D' L Fw' Uw'
*5. *D L F2 L B2 L B2 R U2 F2 U2 B L' D' U2 F D B2 F R' Fw'
*6. *F2 D U L2 R2 U2 B2 R' D' B' U F U' L' F2 D2 U2 B' L Fw Uw'
*7. *L' R B2 D2 B2 D2 L' R B' L' U' F L2 F2 R U' B R' D2 Rw2
*8. *R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B L2 R2 B2 F' R F D' R' F2 L B' L' R B Rw2 Uw'
*9. *R' D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 F L B' D' L' B' F D' L D2 U' Rw
*10. *B U F' U R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U' R B2 R2 D' B D F2 U
*11. *L B D2 B2 D' U' L2 B2 R' U2 B F L F2 L2 D2 B2 F' Rw2 Uw
*12. *R2 D2 R' L F' D B' U D L' F L2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 R2 U Fw Uw2
*13. *U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 U R B' L' F' U' L' B L' R' Fw Uw'
*14. *B2 U R2 U' L2 D R2 D2 R B D2 R F D U L U L R Fw Uw
*15. *D' R2 D2 B U2 D F L B' R2 U' L' U2 R D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 Rw'
*16. *R' D2 U2 F2 D' R2 U L' D' B' U L2 D L F' L2 R' Uw'
*17. *L F' D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B F R' U' R' D2 L' Fw' Uw'
*18. *R' B' F U2 L2 B R2 F D' R2 F2 R' U' B R' B2 D F' Rw Uw2
*19. *R' D B2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 B F2 R F D2 F L' D' L2 R2 D' Rw2 Uw
*20. *D R B' D U' B2 D L2 U F2 B D' F2 D2 L D' R F' Rw2 Uw
*21. *F2 L2 R2 F' D2 F2 L' B2 F2 R2 B U' B L2 R2 F' U' Rw2 Uw2
*22. *R2 U F2 L D F' L D R' F2 L2 U2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*23. *F2 R F2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 U' B' L' R' B U F' R' D' B2 R Uw2
*24. *F D F' L U2 F U B D B2 R B2 R L F2 R2 F2 B Rw' Uw'
*25. *L' F2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 L' D L' U B L' F' D' L2 Fw' Uw'
*26. *F' R' U2 L2 F U F2 D2 U B2 L2 U' F D2 U' L D2 F2 D' Fw' Uw
*27. *D2 L' B2 L U2 F2 R2 F2 R U2 R F' U' L2 R2 F' R' B' U2 B2 Rw Uw'
*28. *D R L2 B2 U2 F' R U' L U L F D2 R2 F R2 F' D2 B Rw2 Uw'
*29. *D2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 B' D F' D B' F2 R F' D2 L' U2 Fw Uw
*30. *B' U L2 D2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 B U2 R U B' F' U2 B' L R2 Fw' Uw
*31. *L2 U D F R' D' R F2 R2 U R D2 B2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D Rw2 Uw2
*32. *R B' U' F R2 B' L D' R2 U F2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' D2 L F' L2 Fw Uw'
*33. *F' D' L' F' B' L2 F D2 L' D B D2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 Rw Uw
*34. *L2 F U F U2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 L B' L' B2 R F U B' Uw
*35. *B' D' L2 U2 D2 F' R U2 F2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 D R' F U2 Fw' Uw
*36. *L2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 B L B2 F' R2 D F2 R' D' Rw2 Uw'
*37. *R' D2 F' L D2 B2 F2 L F2 R' B2 U2 L D' B F R U2 B' F2 Rw Uw'
*38. *U2 R U2 B F' U2 F' D2 L2 F2 D R' F' L2 D U2 R2 B U2 Rw' Uw2
*39. *F2 L2 D2 R F2 R' F2 D2 B L2 U R B F U2 B2 U2 R D2 Rw' Uw2
*40. *D R2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 R F2 U2 L' D' B F' R' B' L2 B Rw2 Uw2
*41. *F L D R B' L2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 U' R' U' R2 D R' B' Rw2 Uw2
*42. *B' L U2 D2 B2 D' L2 F' L' U D' L2 U' F2 B2 D' R2 U' F' Rw' Uw2
*43. *U' B L2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U B R2 U L' D2 B2 U' R' Fw' Uw2
*44. *R' F L' B L U2 R B2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 L D' R U Rw2 Uw'
*45. *R' D L B L2 D' F2 D' L2 D L2 B' R' F D2 R U' R2 U' Rw Uw2
*46. *L' F2 U2 L2 F2 R B2 R' D' U' B D L F' D' U2 L U R Fw' Uw2
*47. *L U2 D' L D B' U2 L' B R2 B L2 B D2 F2 U F2 R2 Uw2
*48. *F L B2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 U' L D' B R2 Fw Uw2
*49. *U2 F2 L' R2 F2 L' U2 D R2 B2 R' D2 F' U' L' U2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*50. *D2 L' D2 L2 D' F L D F U2 D2 F2 B R2 B R' D2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*51. *U2 F2 L B2 L' F2 L R F2 U' F L' B' D' R' F2 D' L2 D2 Fw Uw'
*52. *B L' F' R' U B' L' U' F L F' D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U Rw'
*53. *B' D2 R2 B L2 U2 F' U2 B' R' B2 R' D2 B' L2 D' F U F' Rw'
*54. *L2 D' F B2 R2 B R' F L' F' L' U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' L2 B2 Rw Uw'
*55. *L F2 L B2 L' D2 L F L U' L2 B' U' L' R B2 L2 U2 Rw Uw2
*56. *D2 F2 U' L2 D R2 B2 R2 D F2 R' D' B D L D' U2 L' R' F2 Uw'
*57. *B2 D U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D F U B2 L' R2 D F' U2 R2 B R' Uw2
*58. *L2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U2 R' B' R' U' F' D' F2 R' B2 F2 L2 Fw Uw
*59. *R D B' U' R2 L' D R B U2 D F2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 F' L2 Fw Uw2
*60. *L2 D' R' B D' B2 D R2 U B2 D2 F D2 B' D2 L F' R2 B2 Uw2
*61. *R2 U R' D' L2 B' L' F B2 U R2 U B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' L D2 Fw Uw2
*62. *F B2 D' R' D L D R2 B2 D R' L' F2 U2 D2 R2 U Fw Uw2
*63. *U L F2 R2 B R2 F D2 B' R2 B' F2 R B R' B2 R2 U' L F Rw'
*64. *B2 D F' L B' D R' D' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L B2 L U2 L F' Rw
*65. *R' D2 B2 D U2 B2 U B U2 R D' L2 R B' D2 R2 B R Fw
*66. *L2 F2 L2 F' B' D R F U L2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 F L2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*67. *U B U' B2 R B2 L' F2 L' D2 R B L U L2 U L R' Fw' Uw2
*68. *F' L2 F' L D' B2 R2 L2 D' F D2 R B2 L B2 L' F2 R F2 Rw2 Uw2
*69. *R' D2 L2 U' D' R2 D B D L' D' B2 D B2 D' F2 L2 D' B Rw2 Uw2
*70. *B' D' L' B2 L' U2 L' F2 R2 F2 R B' D' R D' L' B R U Rw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F R2 B D2 F' L2 D2 F' L' B L2 B F2 R2 B2 R2 U B D2
*2. *R' B2 D' R F' D2 F B2 D' F L2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D'
*3. *F L F U' R' U2 L U' R' F' B D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' U2
*4. *F' B' R2 L' F2 U' L R2 B2 L2 F2 U D2 R2 U L2 B2 R' F' U2
*5. *L2 D F' R2 F' L D L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R D2 B2 D' L2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 B' D2 F D' R' F' L R' B2 U
*2. *B' U L' D' F2 D2 L' U2 D L U' L2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D'
*3. *F2 U D2 F2 U2 L R2 B2 R U2 L F' L F U L F L2 R2
*4. *U B2 D2 B U2 B' D2 B F' U2 D L U L' F2 U' B L' R' D
*5. *F R2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 B2 R D B' U B2 R U' L' F' D B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F R2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 R' B D2 F U2 L' D2 F U'
*2. *F L U2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 R D R2 F2 U L D' F D' L' U2
*3. *F2 D' F' B2 L2 U' R' B' L2 B2 L F2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 B'
*4. *L F' L D' R B2 R2 F U2 L' D' F D2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 F'
*5. *B2 L' B2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 D L R2 B U' L' U B2 L2 R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 L D2 R D L2 B2 U2 B2 D F R2 B' U F D L U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R' D F' L2 U2 B' F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 B' L2 B' R B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 B L' F D B' U' R2 B' D2 B2 R' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U' R2 F' R U' R' U' F R'
*3. *D B2 R2 F D2 R2 F L2 F' R2 U F' L B2 U2 F2 U B R2
*4. *D L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 R B R2 F L' B U' B' F L' Fw2 L F2 R' Fw2 R' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 R' Uw' R D' L' D2 R2 Rw' F' Uw' Rw' F' B Uw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U2 R2 U2 F' U' F R' U2 F
*3. *R' F' U' R L D' L D2 R2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 U R2
*4. *L2 R F' R D B' D F' U D2 F2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 B U2 Fw2 D F2 Uw2 Fw2 D B' U Rw2 U Fw2 Rw2 U2 R D' Fw2 Rw F2 B' Uw Fw D' B2 Uw' Rw2 L
*5. *Lw B2 Rw D' Bw2 B' Dw2 Fw2 B2 Lw U' Bw' R' Bw' Lw' Fw2 U' Bw' Dw' Fw F Uw D2 U2 B' Fw Rw2 Fw' Bw Dw L2 B2 Rw' U B' Rw B Uw' Rw' D2 L2 Dw2 L2 Dw D' U Bw2 Dw B' Lw' Rw' Fw Dw2 B Fw' U2 D Dw' Fw D2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R U' R2 U2 R U F R2 U' F' R'
*3. *D F' U2 F2 U B2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 B R D' L F' R D'
*4. *U' F' R2 D' R B2 L U' F' D2 F2 D2 U2 R L2 D2 B2 L B2 R' L' Uw2 R' Fw2 U2 F' Uw2 F' U2 D2 B' Rw2 F B2 U R2 Uw' F2 B2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 D' L Uw' Fw' D
*5. *Bw2 Lw' R2 Uw2 Lw' U' Rw Lw2 Fw' Uw' Dw' B2 U2 Fw2 B' D L' F2 Rw' Lw R Bw' Dw' R2 Lw Dw2 Uw2 B2 D F' D' Fw' U' Lw2 Dw R U2 Bw U' Lw Rw' D' Rw' Uw2 Lw2 Fw' Bw2 D2 Fw Bw F' L2 B2 L2 F2 Dw' Rw2 R' D2 Dw'
*6. *Lw R' L2 Uw U Bw' L' U' 3Fw2 Lw 3Rw2 U' L' Rw' Uw2 3Uw2 Dw' R' L Fw' Uw' D' B Lw2 L' 3Fw U2 D' Rw Dw Fw2 B Uw' B' 3Fw' U2 3Uw' Uw' F D Dw U Bw' D' 3Fw2 D' Lw2 Rw' 3Fw2 U Rw2 F2 3Uw2 3Fw Lw' Uw Dw D' Lw F2 Bw2 D2 Fw2 Bw D U2 3Rw' Fw Uw' F' L' Lw' Dw 3Rw Dw' Uw2 L' R' 3Fw2 B'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U' R2 F R U' R' F U2 F'
*3. *U2 F R D' L2 R2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 D' B R' D2 U2 R2 D' L
*4. *B' U B2 U2 B2 R' F' L U D2 B' R2 U2 F D2 B' L2 B D2 L2 Rw2 U' R2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' D U2 Rw2 B F2 Rw B' U' Rw2 R B' R' B' Uw' Fw Uw2 U' Fw
*5. *R' D' L2 R Uw2 Bw2 Fw L' Bw Dw F Bw Rw2 F' Dw' U2 Rw2 F R' D' F' D2 U Uw' Bw B' U' Fw' U' R2 F2 D' Fw2 R' Lw D Uw2 R Lw F2 Bw2 B' Dw' B' Rw2 L B D' R Lw Fw' L B2 Fw2 Uw' L Fw Lw2 Fw' Dw2
*6. *Lw Fw Rw' 3Uw Dw2 L2 U2 3Uw2 Uw B' R B Rw' Lw2 3Uw2 3Fw2 Lw' Bw 3Rw' Uw2 F Lw2 D' U L' 3Rw' Lw' B F2 Bw Fw2 Dw' 3Fw Fw2 3Uw2 Fw U2 B R' Fw2 U2 3Fw2 Lw' L2 D Rw R 3Uw' B Rw' F2 3Uw2 R2 Dw Uw Bw2 Fw' 3Rw 3Uw 3Rw Lw2 R' 3Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 3Uw L 3Rw' D' Fw2 Dw Fw 3Rw U' L' 3Rw2 B2 Fw2 D' U'
*7. *Fw2 3Fw B' Dw Rw2 3Bw' Dw' Rw2 Uw2 3Rw F' Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 Bw Rw' 3Dw' 3Uw' Uw2 3Lw2 L' Dw Rw Dw 3Rw2 Bw' 3Lw2 F Fw' Bw2 R Fw' D Fw' 3Dw Rw' Dw2 B2 Uw' D' 3Lw' U Lw2 Fw 3Rw2 L2 U2 3Fw 3Dw2 3Rw Bw B2 3Bw2 R Lw' U Dw2 3Fw' Bw2 B2 R' Lw' Fw U Dw Rw' R2 D2 3Rw R 3Bw2 3Lw' R2 U Dw2 F' 3Bw Uw' B F2 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Lw' F' 3Dw' 3Uw Dw2 R' Fw D Dw' 3Uw' Rw Fw Dw' 3Fw2 Rw' 3Fw Bw' B

*Clock*
*1. *UR1+ DR4- DL4- UL2+ U5+ R3+ D0+ L1- ALL1+ y2 U1+ R4- D3- L1- ALL4+ DR DL
*2. *UR5- DR5+ DL0+ UL2+ U1+ R1- D5+ L1+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R3- D0+ L5- ALL4- DL UL
*3. *UR1- DR3- DL3+ UL2- U5- R2+ D3- L4- ALL4+ y2 U2+ R3- D1- L3+ ALL5+ UL
*4. *UR3+ DR6+ DL4- UL6+ U3- R1- D3+ L5- ALL3- y2 U4- R4- D4- L2- ALL2+ UR DL UL
*5. *UR3- DR3- DL2- UL5+ U4+ R3- D6+ L1- ALL2+ y2 U4+ R2+ D1+ L6+ ALL4- UR DR DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B' R U' R' B U B' R L U u' r' b'
*2. *U B' U' L' U' B R U' B' R B u r' b
*3. *U L' R U' R L' R' B' U' L' U' u' r b'
*4. *L B R' U R' L U B L' R' L l' r b
*5. *B R' U B' L U' B' U' R' B' R'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) / (3,3) / (4,-5) / (-4,-4) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (1,0) / (0,-3)
*2. *(-5,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (-5,0) / (3,-2) / (-2,0) / (-1,-4)
*3. *(0,-1) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-5) / (2,-4) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) /
*4. *(0,-1) / (-3,3) / (1,4) / (6,-3) / (-4,-1) / (3,-5) / (-3,0) / (6,-1) / (0,-2) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (6,0) /
*5. *(-2,0) / (2,-1) / (-5,4) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2) / (2,-2) / (6,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L R' U L' R B R' B L' U
*2. *L R B R' U L' R' U B' L' B
*3. *U L R U L B L' R' L' R' B
*4. *L B' R L' R U B' U' L B' R'
*5. *B L R U R' U L B' L' U R

*KiloMinx*
*1. *U' L BL2 U' L2' BR2 BL' U flip U R2' L' BL2' U2' L2' BR R F2' R' U2 F U R2' U' R' F U2 R2'
*2. *U2' F' L' U L2' BR BL' flip L2' F' L2 U R2 BR2' BL2 L2' U2 R2 F2 R U2' F' U2' R2 F2' R2 F U'
*3. *U BR2 flip U F2' BR R U2' R' flip U2 F2' L' U BR2 R' BL L2' BR2 R U R F2 U2' F' U' F2' R F R2' U'
*4. *R2 BR2 U2' F' R2' U F2' flip R' U2 L2 BR' BL2' U' BR2 BL2 F' U' F' R' U' F2' U F2' U2 R2' U2 R'
*5. *U BR2' BL' L2' F BL' U flip U L F BL U BL2' BR BL' R F2 R2' F2' U F2' R2 U' R2 F R2 F2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U F' R' U' R
*3. *R2 B2 L' D2 R U2 F2 U F R' D R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B F'
*4. *U L' B' L' D2 B' R F U' F' D L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 Uw2 B L D2 Fw2 Uw2 B R B F' L F D L Uw R Fw2 U' Rw' Uw' U' Fw2 Rw' Uw U'
*5. *B2 Rw Lw B' Dw L2 Bw U' Fw2 D F Lw' U Fw Dw U' Fw2 Bw' U2 Lw2 B' F' U Rw2 D2 Dw2 Fw' Bw2 Dw R2 Lw' Fw2 D' Rw R2 D2 Bw' Lw Bw R F U2 Rw Lw2 L' R D' Uw R Dw2 U F2 D F U Rw D' Lw2 Dw U2
*OH. *R' F2 R2 D' R' B U' F R2 L2 F D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 L U B'
*Clock. *UR4+ DR3+ DL2- UL3- U4- R5- D2+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 U3+ R3+ D4+ L2+ ALL2+ UR DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *B U L U' R' U' L B R B' R u b'
*Square-1. *(0,2) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (-3,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,-4) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5)
*Skewb. *B R U' R L U' L' B U L' B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F' l' f l r b r' L' R' B' L F' R B L' R'
*2. *B' R F l' r' b' f L B L' F' R F R B L
*3. *R r R' F' L B' f l b' R F R' F R' F' L
*4. *L' R l' r' R' B' F b r f F R' F L' R B' F L
*5. *b' B' f' r' b f r' b r L' B' L F' R B L B' F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' L B' Lw' U Rw' B Lw Rw R' B' Uw' Rw' Lw Bw Rw Bw Uw u l' r
*2. *Uw Lw R' Bw Rw' B Rw' Bw R' Bw U' L Lw' Rw' Bw' Uw' Rw Uw' Bw' u l r b'
*3. *Rw B Uw Rw' B' Lw' Rw U' L' R' Rw' Bw' Lw' Bw Lw' Rw Uw' Lw' l' r b
*4. *Uw L Rw R' Lw' Uw U' B' Lw' R' Lw Uw Lw Uw' Rw' Bw Uw' l r'
*5. *Uw' Rw' Lw U L Bw Rw U L Uw R' Lw' Rw Uw Lw Uw Lw' Rw Uw' u l r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U L U2 R D2 L U R D R U2 L D2 R2 U L D2 L U2 R D R D L U R U2 L3 D R2 D R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D L U L D R U2 L D R U2 L D R U R2 D L D R D L U L U2 R2 D L U R D2 L2 U L D R D R U2 L U L D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R2 U L2 U L D R D L U R D2 R U R D L U3 L D R2 U L D2 R U L D L D L U R D R2 U L2 U R U L D L D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D R U L D L U R U R D2 L D R U L D L2 U3 R D R D L D L U R U R2 D L D L U L U2 R D2 L U R D R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U2 L2 D3 R2 U3 L2 D3 R2 U2 L U L2 D R D2 L U R D R U R U L U L D L U R D2 R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 B2 L B' U2 B D2 U2 B D2 B' U2 L' D' F R D2 F' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 R F2 R2 F' L' D B' D' F R D' F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R B' L' U' B2 L2 U' L2 D' U F D' U2 R' U2 L2 D R' D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R B U F2 U B2 D' B2 U' R F R2 B R2 D' B L' U R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L2 D' F D' L U' F2 U' D' L R2 D2 B' L2 F L2 F R2 F R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U2 R2 F R2 B L F' R' U2 L' F2 B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D2 L'
*2. *U' R D' R2 B D R F' R' U2 L2 D L2 D R2 U2 R U2
*3. *R2 F L F2 R2 F2 L2 D' U R2 U' B D R' B2 U2 F D F2
*4. *B2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 B L D' R F' U R' F U2 R'
*5. *B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 B U2 F' D2 R U F2 U2 R' F R' B2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UF UB UR UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UF UL UB LB UL UF UR LB RF UF RF UF UR UB LB RF UR UB RB LF UF UR UB UL UF UR LF UL UB LF UL LB DR DB RB UR DF RF DR DF RF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DF UB+2 RB UB+ DR-2 RF+2 DR+2 RF-2 DL+ LB-2 DF RF+
*2. * UR UL UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UR LB UL UF UR LB UB LB UB RF UF RB UR UB RF UR RB LF UF UR UB UL UF RF LF UF DF LF DL DB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+2 LB UL-2 LF-2 DB+ RB UR+2 DL+2 LF+2 RF+2 DL+2
*3. * UF UR UF UL UB UL UF UL UF UR UL UF UR UL UB UR LB RF UF UL UB LB UB UR LB RF UF UR UL UF RF RB LF UF UL UB RB UR LF UL UF RF DL LB LF DL DR DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RF UR+2 UB UR+ LB-2 DB+2 LB+2 LF+ DB-2 DL LF DL+
*4. * UR UF UB UL UF UR UL UB UR UF UR UB UR UB UL LB RF UR UF UR UL LB UL UB UL UF RF UF RB UR UB UR UB LF UL UB UR RF RB DB LB RB DB DF RF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ LF UL+2 LB UL+ LF+ DR+
*5. * UB UR UB UL UF UB UL UF UL UF UR LB RF UR UB RF UR UF UL UB UR LB UB RF UF RB UR LF UF UL UB UR UB UR UB RB UB LF UF LF UF UR DL DB DF DL LF DB DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF DF LB+2 RF+2 UF RF-2 DL LB-2 UL+ UB+ DF+ DR+2 DF LF

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U B BL' B' BL L B' U B L B' U' B L' BL' B BL B' U F' R' L' F R' U F R L' F' L F' D' BR R BL' D' BR R' BR
*2. *F U L F L' F' U' F' R F' R' U F L F' L' U' R' U L' R' L F R U' L R' F U BL U' B BR R' F BL
*3. *F R' F' R U F' L F U' L' U L' F U R U' R L' U R' F L' R' U' R' F R' BL' F B' D' B' R' L
*4. *L U' F R U R' U' R F' L' U' F R F' L U' L' R U R' F' U' R' L F R' L' F' U L D' BR F' R' BL D
*5. *L' B BL L BL' L' B' U B L BL L' BL' B' U L F U L U F R F R' U F R' F' U' BL U' F BL' B' D L


----------



## ottozing (Apr 20, 2022)

FMC


Spoiler: #1 26



R' U' F U2 L D2 R D L2 B2 U2 B2 D F R2 B' U F D L U' R' U' F

U L' R2 U - EO
F' L' F2 R B - DR
D2 ^ R' U2 R - HTR
B2 # D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 - 3E3E

^ D2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 F2 R' + 4

# B' F L2 B F' D2 + 3

U L' R2 U F' L' F2 R B' U2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R B F L2 B F' R2 D2 R2 D2

21 is apparently possible on this DR if you change the last B to B', but it doesn't seem findable



#2 DNF

#3 26



Spoiler: solution



R(F2 U L') - EO
(D B2 U2 B2 F2 D B D2 F) - DR
(U' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 D L2 D) - 3E

R D' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U * B2 U F' D2 B' D' F2 B2 U2 B2 D' L U' F2

* L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 + 4

R D' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 F' D2 B' D' F2 B2 U2 B2 D' L U' F2

had like 20 mins left but got lazy tbh


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2022)

Results for week 16: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, RP_Cubed, and tsutt099!

*2x2x2*(163)
1.  1.06 Legomanz
2.  1.08 Charles Jerome
3.  1.19 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.29 leomannen
5.  1.38 Benjamin Warry
6.  1.42 Caíque crispim
7.  1.50 Luke Garrett
8.  1.51 MrKuba600
9.  1.62 asacuber
10.  1.69 TheDubDubJr
11.  1.73 turtwig
11.  1.73 darrensaito
13.  1.78 RP_Cubed
14.  1.81 Imran Rahman
15.  1.98 Liam Wadek
15.  1.98 JackPfeifer
17.  1.99 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  2.00 Zeke Mackay
19.  2.08 JChambers13
20.  2.16 Imsoosm
21.  2.23 Christopher Fandrich
22.  2.25 edsch
23.  2.36 Cuber2s
24.  2.51 Hayden Ng
25.  2.52 sigalig
26.  2.58 Cale S
27.  2.60 BradenTheMagician
28.  2.62 Dream Cubing
29.  2.69 tsutt099
30.  2.75 beabernardes
31.  2.81 parkertrager
32.  2.87 DGCubes
33.  2.88 mihnea3000
34.  2.92 ARSCubing
35.  2.99 lilwoaji
36.  3.02 NewoMinx
36.  3.02 hah27
36.  3.02 Dylan Swarts
39.  3.03 VectorCubes
40.  3.07 Ash Black
40.  3.07 Shadowjockey
42.  3.08 cuberkid10
43.  3.11 Kacper Jędrzejuk
44.  3.15 Shaun Mack
45.  3.18 wearephamily1719
46.  3.19 MartinN13
47.  3.24 tJardigradHe
47.  3.24 Oliver Pällo
49.  3.27 gsingh
50.  3.34 Nuuk cuber
51.  3.37 Ricardo Zapata
51.  3.37 bennettstouder
51.  3.37 Aleksandar Dukleski
54.  3.39 SpeedCuber2.0
55.  3.41 logofetesulo1
56.  3.44 Antto Pitkänen
56.  3.44 Heewon Seo
56.  3.44 Fred Lang
59.  3.47 TheReasonableCuber
60.  3.54 SollsIsCool
61.  3.55 midnightcuberx
62.  3.56 Pyratechnics
63.  3.58 TheEpicCuber
64.  3.60 tommyo11
65.  3.61 Mattia Pasquini
66.  3.64 vishwasankarcubing
67.  3.71 eyeballboi
67.  3.71 EvanWright1
67.  3.71 CodingCuber
70.  3.75 abunickabhi
71.  3.79 Josiah Blomker
72.  3.83 trangium
73.  3.86 Thecubingcuber347
74.  3.87 The Cubing Fanatic
75.  3.88 Chris Van Der Brink
76.  3.99 Jaco Momberg 
77.  4.05 weatherman223
78.  4.06 DynaXT
79.  4.08 toinou06cubing
79.  4.08 bh13
81.  4.10 Raymos Castillo
82.  4.11 any name you wish
83.  4.12 Cuz Red
84.  4.13 Eviatar Hittin
85.  4.15 PCCuber
86.  4.17 Calcube
87.  4.19 Luke Solves Cubes
87.  4.19 Parke187
89.  4.20 Loffy8
89.  4.20 Calumv 
89.  4.20 stanley chapel
92.  4.21 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
93.  4.24 Peter Preston
94.  4.26 Tues
95.  4.29 lumes2121
96.  4.30 2018AMSB02
97.  4.36 revaldoah
98.  4.37 nigelthecuber
99.  4.39 Cooki348
99.  4.39 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
101.  4.42 d2polld
102.  4.46 Ianwubby
103.  4.49 Cubey_Tube
104.  4.52 InlandEmpireCuber
105.  4.53 ichcubegerne
106.  4.58 begiuli65
107.  4.64 hydynn
108.  4.65 Neon47
109.  4.66 agradess2
109.  4.66 Aadil ali
111.  4.81 Alpha cuber
112.  4.88 cuberswoop
113.  4.90 qwr
114.  4.92 WHACKITROX
115.  5.02 Li Xiang
116.  5.04 White KB
117.  5.08 JJtheCuber
118.  5.23 TheKaeden10
119.  5.31 qT Tp
120.  5.33 CT-6666
121.  5.38 a_cuber04
122.  5.48 Poorcuber09
123.  5.67 gancubethebest
124.  5.81 inoske
125.  6.12 GooseCuber
126.  6.15 MaxwellCobb
127.  6.35 Shrek
128.  6.66 pb_cuber
129.  6.73 Mike Hughey
130.  6.79 rubix guy
131.  6.85 rdurette10
132.  6.87 hebscody
133.  6.94 2019ECKE02
134.  7.03 Amitbuk
135.  7.04 Hyperion
136.  7.13 Kaito Kid Cuber
137.  7.50 Zeke_beke
138.  7.91 KellanTheCubingCoder
138.  7.91 kflynn
140.  7.96 One Wheel
141.  8.10 kvineeta
142.  8.38 tungsten
143.  8.58 Jrg
144.  8.59 Janster1909
145.  8.70 Rubika-37-021204
146.  8.74 Mactyws
147.  8.85 Jlit
148.  8.89 jun349
149.  9.09 N4C0
150.  9.21 aamiel
151.  9.36 sporteisvogel
152.  9.48 balugawale
153.  10.00 Aluminum
154.  10.06 Papkin
155.  10.48 Jacck
156.  10.95 ashar81
157.  11.42 Krökeldil
158.  12.81 Masked
159.  13.08 Aryan Datta Gatir
160.  14.20 FH1986
161.  18.40 MatsBergsten
162.  18.47 Wilfredlam0418
163.  20.29 Jacobo_Formigós


*3x3x3*(215)
1.  6.28 iLikeCheese
2.  6.50 Luke Garrett
3.  6.58 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  6.61 MikaSmulders
5.  6.65 BrianJ
6.  6.82 Zeke Mackay
7.  6.95 Mantas U
8.  7.49 Heewon Seo
9.  7.64 David ep
10.  7.82 JackPfeifer
11.  8.06 darrensaito
12.  8.13 lilwoaji
13.  8.18 Charles Jerome
14.  8.26 cuberkid10
15.  8.27 gsingh
16.  8.32 PeterH2N
17.  8.36 Brendyn Dunagan
18.  8.42 tsutt099
19.  8.57 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  8.61 NoahCubing
21.  8.73 NewoMinx
22.  8.75 Ash Black
23.  8.76 asacuber
24.  8.78 Shaun Mack
25.  8.80 tJardigradHe
26.  8.83 EvanWright1
27.  8.93 Caíque crispim
28.  8.99 Adam Chodyniecki
29.  9.09 Bashy
30.  9.13 Oxzowachi
31.  9.14 BradenTheMagician
32.  9.15 Yo123
32.  9.15 Hayden Ng
34.  9.16 Boris McCoy
35.  9.20 MrKuba600
36.  9.21 JChambers13
37.  9.23 leomannen
38.  9.25 Dream Cubing
39.  9.38 vishwasankarcubing
40.  9.39 mihnea3000
41.  9.46 GenTheThief
42.  9.69 eyeballboi
43.  9.71 Shadowjockey
44.  9.72 Cale S
45.  9.74 tommyo11
46.  9.82 FishyIshy
47.  9.92 Christopher Fandrich
48.  9.94 Tues
49.  9.97 qaz
49.  9.97 TheDubDubJr
51.  9.98 SpeedCuber2.0
52.  10.22 turtwig
53.  10.32 20luky3
54.  10.38 Wepeel
54.  10.38 PCCuber
56.  10.39 MartinN13
57.  10.44 DGCubes
58.  10.46 agradess2
59.  10.49 hah27
59.  10.49 Parke187
61.  10.50 Cubey_Tube
62.  10.51 d2polld
63.  10.52 FaLoL
64.  10.61 edsch
65.  10.66 Fred Lang
66.  10.68 Oliver Pällo
67.  10.74 Raymos Castillo
68.  10.75 G2013
69.  10.80 Cuber2s
70.  10.84 VectorCubes
71.  10.92 TheReasonableCuber
71.  10.92 lumes2121
73.  11.01 a3533
74.  11.08 CodingCuber
75.  11.10 Nutybaconator
76.  11.11 Chris Van Der Brink
77.  11.12 Liam Wadek
78.  11.15 midnightcuberx
79.  11.24 Nuuk cuber
80.  11.26 abunickabhi
81.  11.33 Mattia Pasquini
82.  11.38 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
82.  11.38 Cooki348
84.  11.43 Ianwubby
85.  11.50 any name you wish
86.  11.59 wearephamily1719
87.  11.62 Cody_Caston
88.  11.69 Cuz Red
89.  11.73 Neon47
90.  11.74 ichcubegerne
91.  11.75 The Cubing Fanatic
92.  11.83 MCuber
92.  11.83 beabernardes
94.  11.93 weatherman223
95.  12.06 Riddler97
96.  12.09 Ricardo Zapata
97.  12.17 toinou06cubing
97.  12.17 2018AMSB02
99.  12.26 Kacper Jędrzejuk
100.  12.27 logofetesulo1
100.  12.27 Dylan Swarts
102.  12.29 begiuli65
103.  12.30 Gregory Alekseev
104.  12.35 TheEpicCuber
105.  12.41 Imran Rahman
106.  12.44 bennettstouder
107.  12.47 2019ECKE02
108.  12.50 Imsoosm
109.  12.63 pizzacrust
110.  12.68 JakeAK
111.  12.86 Loffy8
112.  12.88 trangium
113.  12.89 Peter Preston
114.  13.16 Antto Pitkänen
115.  13.23 SpeedyOctahedron
116.  13.31 ARSCubing
117.  13.39 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
118.  13.42 buzzteam4
119.  13.43 Cuber15
120.  13.63 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
121.  13.66 Calumv 
122.  13.73 revaldoah
123.  13.76 Aadil ali
124.  13.77 bh13
125.  13.78 toastedcuber
126.  13.81 Timona
127.  13.87 Thecubingcuber347
128.  13.99 Josiah Blomker
129.  14.18 Winfaza
130.  14.23 chancet4488
131.  14.28 xyzzy
132.  14.35 rubix guy
133.  14.43 epride17
134.  14.57 Eviatar Hittin
135.  14.65 ican97
136.  14.83 Maxematician
137.  14.86 Jaco Momberg 
138.  14.89 Calcube
139.  14.95 Pyratechnics
140.  15.07 KellanTheCubingCoder
141.  15.35 WoowyBaby
142.  15.57 Lvl9001Wizard
143.  15.92 DynaXT
144.  16.32 Luke Solves Cubes
145.  16.41 cuberswoop
146.  16.73 White KB
147.  16.84 stanley chapel
148.  17.56 Kaito Kid Cuber
149.  18.00 pb_cuber
150.  18.04 Kal-Flo
151.  18.07 CT-6666
151.  18.07 padddi
153.  18.13 Ayce
154.  18.21 Abram Grimsley
155.  18.77 qT Tp
156.  18.97 hebscody
157.  19.19 inoske
158.  19.85 nigelthecuber
159.  19.87 TheKaeden10
160.  19.94 Li Xiang
161.  20.06 rdurette10
162.  20.24 GooseCuber
163.  20.52 Poorcuber09
164.  20.81 Halqrius
165.  21.00 Mike Hughey
166.  21.04 Jlit
167.  21.18 qunbacca
168.  21.31 gancubethebest
169.  21.57 Janster1909
170.  22.19 Hyperion
171.  22.23 One Wheel
172.  22.25 Jrg
173.  23.00 JJtheCuber
174.  23.47 Kaycubes
175.  23.62 ashar81
176.  23.90 Amitbuk
177.  24.76 sporteisvogel
178.  24.86 Elisa
179.  25.14 MaxwellCobb
180.  25.41 WHACKITROX
181.  25.42 N4C0
182.  25.51 MazeHew
183.  25.55 freshcuber.de
184.  25.94 Rubika-37-021204
185.  26.06 monke
186.  26.26 Nash171
187.  26.56 qwr
188.  26.82 mee7
189.  27.12 kflynn
190.  27.44 Zeke_beke
191.  29.07 NoSekt
192.  29.48 Prashant Saran
193.  29.58 Mactyws
194.  29.65 aamiel
195.  29.73 balugawale
196.  30.16 speedcuber4567
197.  31.61 Jacck
198.  32.33 Krökeldil
199.  33.48 Mr Cuber
200.  34.82 auntie
201.  35.68 kvineeta
202.  35.70 Lukz
203.  36.11 Papkin
204.  37.12 tungsten
205.  37.90 Masked
206.  40.00 Lutz_P
207.  42.31 Aluminum
208.  42.57 Jacobo_Formigós
209.  44.38 MatsBergsten
210.  46.13 Aryan Datta Gatir
211.  47.03 JailtonMendes
212.  48.63 FH1986
213.  52.51 odinthekoala
214.  53.37 ChaseTheCuber12
215.  1:04.86 Wilfredlam0418


*4x4x4*(111)
1.  28.81 cuberkid10
2.  29.93 BrianJ
3.  30.78 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  31.03 Luke Garrett
5.  31.45 vishwasankarcubing
6.  31.89 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  32.88 BradenTheMagician
8.  32.89 Dream Cubing
9.  32.99 JackPfeifer
10.  33.38 MrKuba600
11.  33.92 darrensaito
12.  34.11 Hayden Ng
13.  34.96 Zeke Mackay
14.  34.98 NewoMinx
15.  35.10 ichcubegerne
16.  35.41 RP_Cubed
17.  35.98 Charles Jerome
18.  36.48 Boris McCoy
19.  37.46 agradess2
20.  37.80 MartinN13
21.  38.25 Tues
22.  38.91 hah27
23.  38.94 leomannen
24.  39.04 20luky3
25.  39.05 tsutt099
26.  39.27 FaLoL
27.  39.73 turtwig
28.  40.19 sigalig
29.  40.23 Shadowjockey
30.  40.68 tommyo11
31.  40.80 Neon47
32.  40.94 TheDubDubJr
33.  40.99 Aleksandar Dukleski
34.  41.42 qaz
35.  41.56 Raymos Castillo
36.  41.77 Ash Black
37.  43.02 abunickabhi
38.  43.77 TheReasonableCuber
39.  43.87 DGCubes
40.  44.06 Liam Wadek
41.  44.15 eyeballboi
42.  44.50 2018AMSB02
43.  44.57 Dylan Swarts
44.  45.11 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
45.  45.18 Antto Pitkänen
46.  45.36 Cubey_Tube
47.  45.76 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
48.  48.07 bennettstouder
49.  48.22 beabernardes
50.  48.26 edsch
51.  48.36 Ianwubby
51.  48.36 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
53.  48.49 Chris Van Der Brink
54.  48.99 Cooki348
54.  48.99 begiuli65
54.  48.99 Parke187
57.  49.37 lumes2121
58.  49.90 any name you wish
59.  49.99 pizzacrust
60.  51.20 2019ECKE02
61.  51.70 Riddler97
62.  52.61 PCCuber
63.  52.77 Winfaza
64.  53.14 weatherman223
65.  53.28 toinou06cubing
66.  53.38 Mattia Pasquini
67.  54.31 Wepeel
68.  54.58 chancet4488
69.  56.54 bh13
70.  57.69 Loffy8
71.  57.98 toastedcuber
72.  58.58 qT Tp
73.  58.89 Cuz Red
74.  59.13 The Cubing Fanatic
75.  59.63 Kacper Jędrzejuk
76.  1:00.14 Josiah Blomker
77.  1:00.22 SpeedyOctahedron
78.  1:00.29 revaldoah
79.  1:00.49 DynaXT
80.  1:01.21 Calumv 
81.  1:02.85 rdurette10
82.  1:05.00 stanley chapel
83.  1:07.49 One Wheel
84.  1:10.38 CT-6666
85.  1:11.04 padddi
86.  1:14.48 Poorcuber09
87.  1:16.47 Calcube
88.  1:17.57 MaxwellCobb
89.  1:19.40 ARSCubing
90.  1:19.63 GooseCuber
91.  1:20.12 Imsoosm
92.  1:22.82 freshcuber.de
93.  1:24.90 KellanTheCubingCoder
94.  1:25.44 Jrg
95.  1:26.53 Luke Solves Cubes
96.  1:26.78 Mike Hughey
97.  1:27.30 inoske
98.  1:31.06 pb_cuber
99.  1:35.43 Jacck
100.  1:39.14 sporteisvogel
101.  1:39.30 Rubika-37-021204
102.  1:41.90 hebscody
103.  1:53.74 rubix guy
104.  2:04.42 Jlit
105.  2:30.29 MatsBergsten
106.  3:59.96 NoSekt
107.  4:04.02 Aluminum
108.  4:36.34 FH1986
109.  DNF Heewon Seo
109.  DNF Cody_Caston
109.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*5x5x5*(72)
1.  53.90 tJardigradHe
2.  54.72 Dream Cubing
3.  57.06 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  58.35 NewoMinx
5.  1:00.11 Hayden Ng
6.  1:02.38 RP_Cubed
7.  1:04.01 Shadowjockey
8.  1:04.39 Luke Garrett
9.  1:05.25 darrensaito
10.  1:05.52 fun at the joy
11.  1:05.93 ichcubegerne
12.  1:06.63 FaLoL
13.  1:06.88 PeterH2N
14.  1:08.84 Zeke Mackay
15.  1:09.02 tsutt099
16.  1:10.20 agradess2
17.  1:12.24 David ep
18.  1:12.25 Ash Black
19.  1:12.27 turtwig
20.  1:13.17 MartinN13
21.  1:16.69 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  1:17.42 Tues
23.  1:18.28 logofetesulo1
24.  1:20.50 BradenTheMagician
25.  1:21.01 Raymos Castillo
26.  1:21.30 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
27.  1:21.81 DGCubes
28.  1:22.47 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
29.  1:23.74 Liam Wadek
30.  1:24.09 Neon47
31.  1:25.42 tommyo11
32.  1:27.68 hah27
33.  1:28.77 begiuli65
34.  1:28.96 beabernardes
35.  1:29.30 Ianwubby
36.  1:29.46 Boris McCoy
37.  1:30.64 any name you wish
38.  1:30.67 2018AMSB02
39.  1:36.42 Dylan Swarts
40.  1:36.48 epride17
41.  1:38.34 Parke187
42.  1:38.73 TheReasonableCuber
43.  1:39.61 GenTheThief
44.  1:44.75 The Cubing Fanatic
45.  1:46.84 Kacper Jędrzejuk
46.  1:51.72 Cubey_Tube
47.  1:54.72 Jaco Momberg 
48.  1:57.21 lumes2121
49.  1:57.25 bennettstouder
50.  1:58.46 Cuz Red
51.  2:01.04 Calumv 
52.  2:01.25 Calcube
53.  2:06.49 qT Tp
54.  2:06.76 weatherman223
55.  2:13.46 One Wheel
56.  2:13.50 Loffy8
57.  2:13.56 rdurette10
58.  2:16.81 Timona
59.  2:17.07 revaldoah
60.  2:18.64 DynaXT
61.  2:23.52 Jrg
62.  2:24.70 thomas.sch
63.  2:28.41 midnightcuberx
64.  2:31.18 Rubika-37-021204
65.  2:31.23 Mike Hughey
66.  2:45.17 sporteisvogel
67.  2:51.66 Jacck
68.  3:18.86 freshcuber.de
69.  4:32.61 MatsBergsten
70.  DNF White KB
70.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes
70.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*6x6x6*(38)
1.  1:45.00 tJardigradHe
2.  1:47.51 Dream Cubing
2.  1:47.51 Jacob Nokes


Spoiler



4.  1:57.10 FaLoL
5.  1:57.62 ichcubegerne
6.  2:01.39 Ash Black
7.  2:01.77 RP_Cubed
8.  2:03.10 Zeke Mackay
9.  2:03.71 Raymos Castillo
10.  2:06.68 Luke Garrett
11.  2:07.08 agradess2
12.  2:14.07 Liam Wadek
13.  2:14.77 turtwig
14.  2:24.38 Keroma12
15.  2:26.59 Tues
16.  2:30.09 BradenTheMagician
17.  2:37.91 DGCubes
18.  2:39.24 tsutt099
19.  2:41.51 xyzzy
20.  2:42.95 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  2:47.47 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  2:56.14 TheReasonableCuber
23.  3:04.64 tommyo11
24.  3:08.90 2018AMSB02
25.  3:19.41 beabernardes
26.  3:23.88 Antto Pitkänen
27.  3:49.53 Cubey_Tube
28.  3:52.50 One Wheel
29.  3:58.03 Jrg
30.  4:21.43 rdurette10
31.  4:21.99 Calcube
32.  4:28.13 weatherman223
33.  4:51.75 Rubika-37-021204
34.  5:00.12 sporteisvogel
35.  6:05.39 Mike Hughey
36.  DNF Calumv 
36.  DNF toinou06cubing
36.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(22)
1.  2:50.48 ichcubegerne
2.  3:07.08 RP_Cubed
3.  3:14.77 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  3:18.15 Zeke Mackay
5.  3:19.27 Luke Garrett
6.  3:38.21 agradess2
7.  3:44.96 Raymos Castillo
8.  3:51.05 Tues
9.  3:56.27 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  4:02.15 Aleksandar Dukleski
11.  4:05.54 BradenTheMagician
12.  4:29.37 TheReasonableCuber
13.  4:40.87 Kit Clement
14.  4:42.34 2018AMSB02
15.  5:42.36 One Wheel
16.  5:58.89 Jrg
17.  6:59.79 thomas.sch
18.  7:15.26 Rubika-37-021204
19.  7:34.39 rdurette10
20.  8:03.21 sporteisvogel
21.  DNF vishwasankarcubing
21.  DNF Mike Hughey


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(40)
1.  6.03 BrianJ
2.  6.09 Cuber2s
3.  6.58 tsutt099


Spoiler



4.  6.79 darrensaito
5.  7.03 Calcube
6.  7.22 qunbacca
7.  7.38 Imsoosm
8.  7.65 Shaun Mack
9.  8.32 Tues
10.  8.47 SpeedCuber2.0
11.  8.62 turtwig
12.  8.98 Caíque crispim
13.  9.13 hah27
13.  9.13 abunickabhi
15.  9.20 Luke Garrett
16.  9.46 rubix guy
17.  9.80 cuberswoop
18.  11.13 Dylan Swarts
19.  11.30 edsch
20.  12.11 RP_Cubed
21.  14.75 Li Xiang
22.  14.90 BradenTheMagician
23.  15.38 DGCubes
24.  19.18 Raymos Castillo
25.  19.69 any name you wish
26.  20.42 ichcubegerne
27.  20.65 vishwasankarcubing
28.  21.82 Mike Hughey
29.  28.91 MatsBergsten
30.  31.83 WHACKITROX
31.  37.12 Panagiotis Christopoulos
32.  38.22 2018AMSB02
33.  47.48 Krökeldil
34.  55.52 Jacck
35.  57.06 sporteisvogel
36.  59.05 stanley chapel
37.  1:12.28 Cubey_Tube
38.  1:27.71 toinou06cubing
39.  DNF Hayden Ng
39.  DNF TheReasonableCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(37)
1.  20.48 JakeAK
2.  20.96 G2013
3.  21.74 Gregory Alekseev


Spoiler



4.  24.03 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  26.77 hah27
6.  28.68 ican97
7.  30.85 RP_Cubed
8.  31.28 Dylan Swarts
9.  31.40 tommyo11
10.  44.83 2019ECKE02
11.  51.82 qunbacca
12.  54.05 Riddler97
13.  57.40 Zeke Mackay
14.  1:13.71 revaldoah
15.  1:23.90 Panagiotis Christopoulos
16.  1:32.88 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:37.33 MatsBergsten
18.  1:41.33 Mike Hughey
19.  1:43.71 vishwasankarcubing
20.  1:52.50 2018AMSB02
21.  1:57.99 filmip
22.  2:05.03 DGCubes
23.  2:24.52 Luke Garrett
24.  3:01.33 stanley chapel
25.  3:13.88 Caíque crispim
26.  3:32.07 Antto Pitkänen
27.  3:44.13 padddi
28.  4:05.41 sporteisvogel
29.  4:09.55 Jacck
30.  4:18.01 midnightcuberx
31.  5:29.58 any name you wish
32.  9:15.28 freshcuber.de
33.  DNF Hayden Ng
33.  DNF White KB
33.  DNF abunickabhi
33.  DNF Cubey_Tube
33.  DNF Homeschool Cubing


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  2:09.07 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  2:36.21 hah27
3.  7:38.97 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  12:11.09 Jacck
5.  15:10.12 2018AMSB02
6.  DNF MatsBergsten
6.  DNF filmip
6.  DNF Zeke Mackay
6.  DNF Keroma12
6.  DNF JakeAK
6.  DNF Gregory Alekseev
6.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  5:00.25 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  5:21.76 hah27
3.  13:28.38 Dylan Swarts


Spoiler



4.  14:52.18 Jacck
5.  15:11.46 MatsBergsten
6.  22:39.16 2018AMSB02


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  38:36.47 Jacck
2.  39:44.23 qunbacca
3.  42:49.61 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  75:15.43 qunbacca

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(7)
1.  29/31 49:41 Keroma12
2.  4/4 14:41 Jacck
3.  4/5 25:03 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  3/4 16:05 2018AMSB02
5.  2/3 10:04 filmip
6.  4/7 11:00 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  1/2 1:55 abunickabhi


*3x3x3 one-handed*(127)
1.  11.15 Luke Garrett
2.  11.75 NathanaelCubes
2.  11.75 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  11.94 lilwoaji
5.  12.92 Elo13
6.  13.14 asacuber
7.  13.59 Shaun Mack
8.  13.60 JackPfeifer
9.  13.63 GenTheThief
10.  13.73 NewoMinx
11.  13.74 Ash Black
12.  13.86 2017LAMB06
13.  14.01 RP_Cubed
14.  14.22 Charles Jerome
15.  14.81 Caíque crispim
16.  15.12 darrensaito
17.  15.16 Dream Cubing
18.  15.20 Yo123
19.  15.34 tsutt099
20.  15.37 a3533
21.  15.41 Zeke Mackay
22.  15.94 vishwasankarcubing
23.  16.06 MrKuba600
24.  16.08 leomannen
25.  16.28 midnightcuberx
26.  16.32 mihnea3000
27.  16.43 ichcubegerne
28.  16.64 Hayden Ng
29.  16.86 eyeballboi
30.  17.02 turtwig
31.  17.37 cuberkid10
32.  17.82 Boris McCoy
33.  17.91 G2013
34.  17.94 Shadowjockey
35.  18.55 Cale S
36.  18.76 Aleksandar Dukleski
37.  18.80 Cody_Caston
38.  19.03 logofetesulo1
39.  19.15 hah27
40.  19.49 BradenTheMagician
41.  19.56 PCCuber
42.  19.57 TheDubDubJr
43.  19.79 Wepeel
44.  19.81 FaLoL
45.  20.06 Tues
46.  20.10 gsingh
47.  20.13 Nutybaconator
48.  20.60 Antto Pitkänen
48.  20.60 MartinN13
50.  20.86 TheReasonableCuber
51.  20.93 qaz
52.  20.99 agradess2
53.  21.04 Parke187
54.  21.10 ican97
55.  21.73 abunickabhi
56.  21.85 weatherman223
57.  22.08 xyzzy
58.  22.27 Raymos Castillo
59.  22.31 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
60.  22.40 JakeAK
61.  22.70 DGCubes
62.  22.84 2018AMSB02
62.  22.84 lumes2121
64.  23.08 trangium
65.  23.34 bh13
66.  23.53 Calumv 
67.  23.97 revaldoah
68.  24.55 2019ECKE02
69.  25.69 tommyo11
70.  25.94 Cubey_Tube
71.  26.04 any name you wish
72.  26.33 epride17
73.  26.45 TheEpicCuber
74.  26.48 Cooki348
75.  26.54 Fred Lang
76.  26.85 Winfaza
76.  26.85 Kacper Jędrzejuk
78.  27.88 Chris Van Der Brink
79.  28.08 Liam Wadek
80.  28.43 Luke Solves Cubes
81.  29.37 CodingCuber
82.  29.80 chancet4488
83.  29.88 Dylan Swarts
84.  29.96 d2polld
85.  29.97 Thecubingcuber347
86.  30.03 Cuz Red
87.  30.76 VectorCubes
88.  30.79 Jaco Momberg 
89.  30.96 Loffy8
90.  31.33 The Cubing Fanatic
91.  34.73 toinou06cubing
92.  35.71 DynaXT
92.  35.71 Mattia Pasquini
94.  35.96 Imsoosm
95.  36.32 hebscody
96.  37.44 freshcuber.de
97.  37.49 bennettstouder
98.  37.93 pb_cuber
99.  38.90 Timona
100.  38.92 ARSCubing
101.  39.02 MaxwellCobb
102.  40.26 rdurette10
103.  40.35 qT Tp
104.  40.79 qunbacca
105.  41.07 Mike Hughey
106.  41.63 Aadil ali
107.  41.82 Calcube
108.  43.09 Josiah Blomker
109.  43.53 Janster1909
110.  43.54 Abram Grimsley
111.  44.29 nigelthecuber
112.  46.50 KellanTheCubingCoder
113.  47.65 gancubethebest
114.  48.45 sporteisvogel
115.  49.64 GooseCuber
116.  52.22 WHACKITROX
117.  57.35 TheKaeden10
118.  59.08 CT-6666
119.  1:00.70 Rubika-37-021204
120.  1:02.08 Jacck
121.  1:04.22 rubix guy
122.  1:06.07 ashar81
123.  1:37.25 MatsBergsten
124.  1:43.57 Krökeldil
125.  1:56.92 Aluminum
126.  2:10.57 Jlit
127.  DNF pizzacrust


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  46.02 Luke Garrett
2.  49.36 GenTheThief
3.  51.60 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  1:10.85 JackPfeifer
5.  2:21.04 2018AMSB02


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(10)
1.  56.86 2018AMSB02
2.  1:18.99 Imsoosm
3.  1:21.63 TheReasonableCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:21.90 Jacck
5.  2:39.24 Jaco Momberg 
6.  2:49.61 Calcube
7.  3:24.69 a3533
8.  DNF RP_Cubed
8.  DNF ichcubegerne
8.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(6)
1.  26.00 (26, 24, 28) Cale S
2.  30.67 (27, 36, 29) any name you wish
3.  43.33 (39, 43, 48) 2018AMSB02


Spoiler



4.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) rodrisan
4.  DNF (26, DNF, 26) ottozing
4.  DNF (49, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(54)
1.  41.60 darrensaito
2.  42.92 cuberkid10
3.  43.81 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  45.80 Luke Garrett
5.  47.28 Hayden Ng
6.  47.29 tsutt099
7.  48.80 fun at the joy
8.  50.34 Ash Black
9.  50.55 BradenTheMagician
10.  51.56 Tues
11.  53.80 DGCubes
12.  55.95 agradess2
13.  57.44 ichcubegerne
14.  1:00.02 Aleksandar Dukleski
15.  1:00.17 TheReasonableCuber
16.  1:03.38 Raymos Castillo
17.  1:04.68 tommyo11
18.  1:06.11 TheEpicCuber
19.  1:06.24 Cubey_Tube
20.  1:07.94 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  1:09.90 Dylan Swarts
22.  1:10.31 Antto Pitkänen
23.  1:10.83 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  1:12.98 Cooki348
25.  1:13.59 beabernardes
26.  1:15.67 PCCuber
27.  1:15.91 lumes2121
28.  1:16.72 DynaXT
29.  1:17.00 any name you wish
30.  1:18.27 abunickabhi
31.  1:19.51 toinou06cubing
32.  1:20.75 weatherman223
33.  1:21.18 cuberswoop
34.  1:22.71 bh13
35.  1:22.91 Chris Van Der Brink
36.  1:27.64 Calumv 
37.  1:28.48 2018AMSB02
38.  1:30.69 Thecubingcuber347
39.  1:32.56 ARSCubing
40.  1:34.40 rdurette10
41.  1:45.12 Luke Solves Cubes
42.  1:45.41 CT-6666
43.  1:46.40 Loffy8
44.  1:55.53 Calcube
45.  1:58.31 One Wheel
46.  1:58.37 hebscody
47.  2:02.39 rubix guy
48.  2:07.73 Jrg
49.  2:14.11 KellanTheCubingCoder
50.  2:43.47 Jacck
51.  3:28.03 GooseCuber
52.  3:34.82 Jlit
53.  3:56.46 MatsBergsten
54.  6:17.46 Aluminum


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(33)
1.  1:40.84 Hayden Ng
2.  1:48.68 RP_Cubed
3.  1:50.55 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  1:51.68 Ash Black
5.  1:55.97 Luke Garrett
6.  2:03.16 BradenTheMagician
7.  2:03.71 ichcubegerne
8.  2:06.64 Tues
9.  2:11.28 DGCubes
10.  2:13.29 tsutt099
11.  2:18.45 Raymos Castillo
12.  2:21.55 Aleksandar Dukleski
13.  2:36.75 Dylan Swarts
14.  2:38.11 beabernardes
15.  2:40.82 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
16.  2:43.16 tommyo11
17.  2:44.34 TheReasonableCuber
18.  2:55.32 2018AMSB02
19.  3:07.89 Cubey_Tube
20.  3:08.78 lumes2121
21.  3:20.45 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  3:21.59 DynaXT
23.  3:27.32 toinou06cubing
24.  3:41.80 Calumv 
25.  3:54.24 Loffy8
26.  3:55.10 Jaco Momberg 
27.  3:56.72 rdurette10
28.  4:08.23 Calcube
29.  4:09.64 One Wheel
30.  4:11.94 ARSCubing
31.  4:34.42 Jrg
32.  4:46.02 KellanTheCubingCoder
33.  8:15.58 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:57.59 Luke Garrett
2.  4:02.45 ichcubegerne
3.  4:32.53 Aleksandar Dukleski


Spoiler



4.  4:41.84 Tues
5.  4:53.33 DGCubes
6.  5:17.04 tommyo11
7.  5:22.30 BradenTheMagician
8.  5:30.70 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  5:45.41 TheReasonableCuber
10.  5:50.68 2018AMSB02
11.  6:32.26 Cubey_Tube
12.  6:33.15 beabernardes
13.  7:50.96 One Wheel
14.  8:07.98 Jrg
15.  8:11.53 rdurette10
16.  10:32.17 DynaXT


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  7:10.47 ichcubegerne
2.  8:43.69 agradess2
3.  8:58.46 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  9:03.15 Tues
5.  9:11.24 Aleksandar Dukleski
6.  9:22.31 BradenTheMagician
7.  10:11.19 TheReasonableCuber
8.  11:08.20 Dylan Swarts
9.  11:13.63 2018AMSB02
10.  12:25.57 beabernardes
11.  14:19.31 One Wheel
12.  14:55.38 Jrg
13.  15:49.76 rdurette10
14.  16:32.39 Calumv


*Clock*(58)
1.  3.90 JChambers13
2.  4.55 edsch
3.  4.96 Carter Cubes


Spoiler



4.  5.16 VectorCubes
5.  5.33 vishwasankarcubing
6.  5.59 Bashy
7.  5.76 Liam Wadek
8.  5.81 Luke Garrett
9.  5.86 MartinN13
10.  6.03 Zeke Mackay
11.  6.30 Oliver Pällo
12.  6.42 Mattia Pasquini
13.  6.55 Christopher Fandrich
14.  7.43 cuberkid10
15.  7.52 qaz
16.  7.72 tsutt099
17.  7.74 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18.  7.95 BradenTheMagician
19.  8.09 NewoMinx
20.  8.22 Shadowjockey
21.  8.37 Parke187
22.  8.45 Raymos Castillo
23.  8.46 RP_Cubed
24.  8.51 Tues
25.  8.72 2019ECKE02
26.  8.91 darrensaito
27.  9.25 Li Xiang
27.  9.25 Chris Van Der Brink
29.  9.32 weatherman223
30.  9.44 N4C0
31.  9.58 ichcubegerne
32.  9.92 Ash Black
32.  9.92 Nuuk cuber
34.  10.08 lumes2121
35.  10.27 Ayce
36.  10.38 MrKuba600
37.  10.46 tommyo11
38.  11.00 wearephamily1719
39.  11.30 Shaun Mack
40.  11.81 JJtheCuber
41.  12.00 DGCubes
42.  12.51 Hayden Ng
43.  12.65 midnightcuberx
44.  13.08 White KB
45.  13.95 Panagiotis Christopoulos
46.  14.00 Mike Hughey
47.  14.12 2018AMSB02
48.  16.06 Cody_Caston
49.  16.13 Jacck
50.  16.15 freshcuber.de
51.  16.89 Cubey_Tube
52.  17.30 sporteisvogel
53.  27.70 ARSCubing
54.  33.28 MaxwellCobb
55.  34.55 KellanTheCubingCoder
56.  41.98 JustGoodCuber
57.  46.07 Dylan Swarts
58.  1:03.42 MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(47)
1.  31.09 Heewon Seo
2.  42.29 NewoMinx
3.  45.34 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  47.59 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  48.90 Zeke Mackay
6.  50.47 Carter Cubes
7.  50.78 MrKuba600
8.  51.58 RP_Cubed
9.  52.50 G2013
10.  54.99 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  57.14 Ash Black
12.  58.80 Shadowjockey
13.  59.54 Boris McCoy
14.  1:00.08 Raymos Castillo
15.  1:00.56 BradenTheMagician
16.  1:01.11 agradess2
17.  1:02.69 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  1:04.00 DGCubes
19.  1:05.73 tJardigradHe
20.  1:06.62 Tues
21.  1:07.76 TheDubDubJr
22.  1:09.55 tsutt099
23.  1:10.78 ichcubegerne
24.  1:13.01 Loffy8
25.  1:15.72 2018AMSB02
26.  1:17.78 The Cubing Fanatic
27.  1:18.15 tommyo11
28.  1:19.07 Liam Wadek
29.  1:26.83 Cale S
30.  1:28.11 epride17
31.  1:37.24 Dylan Swarts
32.  1:39.64 Alpha cuber
33.  1:46.65 d2polld
34.  1:49.05 qT Tp
35.  1:55.65 DynaXT
36.  1:56.04 Parke187
37.  1:56.68 TheReasonableCuber
38.  1:58.45 weatherman223
39.  2:27.93 rdurette10
40.  2:40.77 One Wheel
41.  2:47.85 Mike Hughey
42.  3:05.36 Jacck
43.  3:14.05 sporteisvogel
44.  4:05.55 Rubika-37-021204
45.  5:51.35 hebscody
46.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos
46.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(100)
1.  1.88 dycocubix
2.  2.57 parkertrager
3.  2.61 oliviervlcube


Spoiler



4.  2.70 Chris Van Der Brink
5.  2.77 asacuber
6.  2.80 MrKuba600
7.  2.88 Cooki348
8.  3.06 Shaun Mack
9.  3.07 EvanWright1
10.  3.15 Charles Jerome
11.  3.17 Cody_Caston
12.  3.28 Pyratechnics
13.  3.30 Ash Black
14.  3.31 MartinN13
15.  3.41 BradenTheMagician
16.  3.42 DGCubes
17.  3.53 Zeke Mackay
18.  3.54 50ph14
19.  3.57 tsutt099
20.  3.81 CodingCuber
21.  3.84 darrensaito
22.  3.85 Luke Garrett
23.  3.89 Brendyn Dunagan
23.  3.89 RP_Cubed
25.  4.05 Cuz Red
26.  4.19 BrianJ
27.  4.25 Adam Chodyniecki
28.  4.69 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  4.79 Boris McCoy
30.  4.84 cuberkid10
31.  4.89 Liam Wadek
32.  5.00 JChambers13
32.  5.00 Raymos Castillo
34.  5.11 Caíque crispim
34.  5.11 Cale S
36.  5.12 Parke187
37.  5.19 NewoMinx
37.  5.19 vishwasankarcubing
39.  5.20 GooseCuber
40.  5.22 Tues
41.  5.39 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
42.  5.40 ichcubegerne
43.  5.48 any name you wish
43.  5.48 bh13
45.  5.58 Oliver Pällo
46.  5.82 wearephamily1719
47.  6.01 TheDubDubJr
48.  6.02 hebscody
49.  6.06 Shadowjockey
50.  6.07 bennettstouder
51.  6.08 Loffy8
52.  6.12 beabernardes
53.  6.13 VectorCubes
54.  6.49 Alpha cuber
55.  6.50 agradess2
56.  6.74 midnightcuberx
57.  6.79 2018AMSB02
58.  6.83 Antto Pitkänen
59.  7.00 Nuuk cuber
60.  7.24 weatherman223
61.  7.26 Mike Hughey
62.  7.40 tommyo11
63.  7.41 Peter Preston
64.  7.59 Thecubingcuber347
65.  7.62 Fred Lang
66.  7.64 WHACKITROX
67.  7.66 turtwig
68.  7.86 toinou06cubing
69.  7.92 Dylan Swarts
70.  8.23 Li Xiang
71.  8.36 MaxwellCobb
72.  8.39 lumes2121
73.  8.43 N4C0
74.  8.60 Eviatar Hittin
75.  8.64 Aleksandar Dukleski
76.  8.67 TheReasonableCuber
77.  9.15 abunickabhi
78.  9.21 Calcube
79.  9.23 Calumv 
80.  9.48 ARSCubing
81.  9.49 2019ECKE02
82.  9.57 cuberswoop
83.  9.58 Cubey_Tube
84.  10.23 qT Tp
85.  10.24 DynaXT
86.  10.31 The Cubing Fanatic
87.  10.44 Jacck
88.  11.41 rdurette10
89.  12.01 sporteisvogel
90.  12.17 TheKaeden10
91.  13.79 pb_cuber
92.  13.92 KellanTheCubingCoder
93.  16.27 Rubika-37-021204
94.  16.92 Jacobo_Formigós
95.  17.18 balugawale
96.  18.81 nigelthecuber
97.  21.16 Aluminum
98.  21.62 aamiel
99.  28.30 jun349
100.  39.30 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(76)
1.  6.99 Christopher Fandrich
2.  7.43 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  7.63 Oxzowachi


Spoiler



4.  7.72 David ep
5.  8.17 Benjamin Warry
6.  8.53 2019ECKE02
7.  8.74 RP_Cubed
8.  9.12 JackPfeifer
9.  9.81 NoahCubing
10.  9.92 EvanWright1
11.  10.11 tsutt099
12.  10.42 Shadowjockey
13.  10.81 Shaun Mack
14.  10.92 Neon47
15.  10.97 Charles Jerome
16.  11.58 Bashy
17.  11.79 darrensaito
18.  12.05 BrianJ
19.  12.15 MrKuba600
20.  12.17 Cale S
21.  12.57 cuberkid10
22.  12.68 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
23.  12.90 Hayden Ng
24.  13.20 Luke Garrett
25.  13.41 BradenTheMagician
26.  13.49 Zeke Mackay
27.  13.87 NewoMinx
28.  14.45 Boris McCoy
29.  14.66 Ash Black
30.  14.87 ichcubegerne
31.  15.28 Caíque crispim
32.  15.40 Ricardo Zapata
33.  15.49 vishwasankarcubing
34.  15.61 Peter Preston
35.  15.73 leomannen
36.  16.16 Antto Pitkänen
37.  18.08 MCuber
38.  18.60 PCCuber
39.  18.61 beabernardes
40.  18.93 sigalig
41.  19.65 Kacper Jędrzejuk
41.  19.65 Tues
43.  19.97 TheDubDubJr
44.  20.04 tommyo11
45.  21.15 wearephamily1719
46.  21.91 Nuuk cuber
47.  23.93 2018AMSB02
48.  24.62 turtwig
49.  25.04 midnightcuberx
50.  25.32 The Cubing Fanatic
51.  26.21 Liam Wadek
52.  26.35 SpeedyOctahedron
53.  26.74 Raymos Castillo
54.  27.59 weatherman223
55.  27.76 agradess2
56.  28.09 Thecubingcuber347
57.  29.04 Calcube
58.  29.58 bennettstouder
59.  29.65 lumes2121
60.  30.18 qunbacca
61.  31.63 Josiah Blomker
62.  31.67 Cuz Red
63.  33.58 DynaXT
64.  33.68 Homeschool Cubing
65.  34.41 Cubey_Tube
66.  34.56 TheReasonableCuber
67.  35.31 Jaco Momberg 
68.  37.35 Eviatar Hittin
69.  37.80 White KB
70.  39.14 rdurette10
71.  39.62 Mike Hughey
72.  42.05 Dylan Swarts
73.  49.11 Poorcuber09
74.  54.33 Jacck
75.  56.21 sporteisvogel
76.  2:16.88 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(96)
1.  2.75 Charles Jerome
2.  2.89 Bashy
3.  2.90 Cody_Caston
3.  2.90 parkertrager


Spoiler



5.  2.98 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  3.01 Ash Black
7.  3.14 BrianJ
8.  3.44 MrKuba600
9.  3.47 RP_Cubed
10.  3.64 Cale S
11.  3.66 tsutt099
12.  3.76 lilwoaji
13.  3.84 Antto Pitkänen
14.  3.97 asacuber
15.  4.02 Tues
16.  4.09 Zeke Mackay
17.  4.16 NoahCubing
18.  4.20 TheDubDubJr
19.  4.23 Alpha cuber
20.  4.29 Luke Garrett
21.  4.39 Ricardo Zapata
22.  4.46 darrensaito
23.  4.51 Shaun Mack
24.  4.56 EvanWright1
25.  4.60 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  4.75 NewoMinx
27.  4.85 lumes2121
28.  4.86 BradenTheMagician
29.  5.00 Boris McCoy
30.  5.03 any name you wish
31.  5.04 Chris Van Der Brink
32.  5.15 N4C0
33.  5.27 ichcubegerne
34.  5.43 Liam Wadek
35.  5.56 d2polld
36.  5.58 vishwasankarcubing
37.  5.59 2019ECKE02
38.  5.70 Peter Preston
39.  5.80 cuberkid10
40.  5.88 weatherman223
41.  5.99 David ep
42.  6.13 DGCubes
43.  6.17 VectorCubes
44.  6.35 Parke187
45.  6.39 cuberswoop
46.  6.44 Raymos Castillo
47.  6.67 inoske
47.  6.67 tommyo11
49.  6.98 Calumv 
50.  7.19 Cubey_Tube
51.  7.87 Thecubingcuber347
52.  7.88 Jaco Momberg 
53.  7.92 Calcube
54.  7.93 Cuz Red
55.  8.00 Li Xiang
56.  8.14 Nuuk cuber
57.  8.17 agradess2
58.  8.20 Mattia Pasquini
59.  8.29 turtwig
60.  8.45 Aleksandar Dukleski
61.  8.51 ARSCubing
62.  8.55 2018AMSB02
63.  8.58 Hayden Ng
64.  8.63 Shadowjockey
65.  8.72 Josiah Blomker
66.  8.79 DynaXT
67.  8.81 WoowyBaby
68.  10.01 Dylan Swarts
69.  10.14 Poorcuber09
70.  10.27 The Cubing Fanatic
71.  10.31 Luke Solves Cubes
72.  10.85 TheReasonableCuber
73.  11.31 qT Tp
74.  11.58 abunickabhi
75.  11.98 WHACKITROX
76.  12.20 KellanTheCubingCoder
77.  12.48 Homeschool Cubing
78.  12.94 Mike Hughey
79.  12.95 bennettstouder
80.  13.59 GooseCuber
81.  13.70 Cooki348
82.  14.61 Panagiotis Christopoulos
83.  14.94 aamiel
84.  15.88 hebscody
85.  16.31 nigelthecuber
86.  16.81 rdurette10
87.  16.91 TheKaeden10
88.  17.52 toinou06cubing
89.  17.56 ChaseTheCuber12
90.  17.67 Jacck
91.  18.13 pb_cuber
92.  18.22 Imsoosm
93.  18.77 FH1986
94.  18.94 freshcuber.de
95.  23.83 sporteisvogel
96.  29.82 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(13)
1.  22.61 DGCubes
2.  25.98 Luke Garrett
3.  26.27 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  29.45 Thecubingcuber347
5.  32.40 Nuuk cuber
6.  33.98 cuberswoop
7.  35.55 ichcubegerne
8.  42.40 2018AMSB02
9.  44.19 tsutt099
10.  49.15 Imsoosm
11.  1:03.09 Mike Hughey
12.  1:20.61 thomas.sch
13.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(12)
1.  3:21.11 Luke Garrett
2.  4:07.67 Shaun Mack
3.  4:13.27 tsutt099


Spoiler



4.  4:13.65 ichcubegerne
5.  4:19.32 Ash Black
6.  4:26.75 Hayden Ng
7.  4:33.80 Raymos Castillo
8.  4:47.18 Tues
9.  5:13.26 tommyo11
10.  5:27.08 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  6:14.00 2018AMSB02
12.  10:32.68 rdurette10


*Redi Cube*(14)
1.  6.80 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.80 DGCubes
3.  11.37 2017LAMB06


Spoiler



4.  11.99 tsutt099
5.  12.31 ichcubegerne
6.  12.82 Ash Black
7.  15.25 Raymos Castillo
8.  16.02 Luke Garrett
9.  16.31 2018AMSB02
10.  17.85 bennettstouder
11.  19.82 InlandEmpireCuber
12.  24.47 Mike Hughey
13.  25.08 abunickabhi
14.  39.15 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  24.04 DGCubes
2.  25.58 Ash Black
3.  35.17 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  45.94 abunickabhi
5.  50.09 2018AMSB02
6.  52.45 Mike Hughey
7.  56.22 ARSCubing
8.  1:04.48 tsutt099
9.  1:05.81 Jacck
10.  1:10.70 One Wheel
11.  1:13.35 Caíque crispim


*15 Puzzle*(9)
1.  22.86 cuberswoop
2.  22.99 bennettstouder
3.  23.40 2018AMSB02


Spoiler



4.  24.88 ichcubegerne
5.  32.48 InlandEmpireCuber
6.  42.22 freshcuber.de
7.  43.68 MatsBergsten
8.  1:13.53 RP_Cubed
9.  4:30.45 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  48.18 WoowyBaby
2.  50.52 any name you wish
3.  53.75 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  54.57 RP_Cubed
5.  65.34 2018AMSB02


*Mirror Blocks*(13)
1.  13.36 BradenTheMagician
2.  23.35 ichcubegerne
3.  33.42 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  40.78 Calcube
5.  1:01.79 Luke Garrett
6.  1:02.36 TheReasonableCuber
7.  1:03.30 WHACKITROX
8.  1:03.63 ARSCubing
9.  1:05.28 GooseCuber
10.  1:12.00 InlandEmpireCuber
11.  1:45.26 2018AMSB02
12.  DNF FH1986
12.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  2:08.43 DGCubes
2.  4:54.87 thomas.sch
3.  5:00.01 2018AMSB02

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(13)
1.  24.52 cuberkid10
2.  25.93 SpeedyOctahedron
3.  26.77 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  36.11 Kit Clement
5.  36.97 2018AMSB02
6.  49.88 Raymos Castillo
7.  1:00.23 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  1:03.94 Peter Preston
9.  1:17.70 RP_Cubed
10.  1:36.12 xyzzy
11.  2:12.93 DGCubes
12.  2:28.95 One Wheel
13.  4:06.63 Poorcuber09



*Contest results*(246)
1.  1288 Luke Garrett
2.  1242 RP_Cubed
3.  1113 tsutt099


Spoiler



4.  1102 BradenTheMagician
5.  1075 Ash Black
6.  1061 Zeke Mackay
7.  1008 darrensaito
8.  979 ichcubegerne
9.  943 Tues
10.  919 DGCubes
11.  911 NewoMinx
12.  877 MrKuba600
13.  863 vishwasankarcubing
14.  857 cuberkid10
15.  854 Raymos Castillo
16.  844 Charles Jerome
17.  834 Hayden Ng
18.  830 2018AMSB02
19.  796 Shadowjockey
19.  796 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  793 tommyo11
22.  776 Liam Wadek
23.  768 BrianJ
24.  756 Shaun Mack
25.  748 turtwig
26.  730 agradess2
27.  714 Brendyn Dunagan
28.  709 tJardigradHe
29.  705 TheDubDubJr
30.  704 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31.  691 TheReasonableCuber
32.  673 Dylan Swarts
33.  669 Cale S
33.  669 JackPfeifer
35.  662 asacuber
36.  661 Boris McCoy
36.  661 MartinN13
36.  661 Dream Cubing
39.  648 Caíque crispim
40.  647 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
41.  637 hah27
42.  620 Antto Pitkänen
43.  601 Chris Van Der Brink
44.  597 any name you wish
45.  591 leomannen
45.  591 Parke187
47.  579 weatherman223
48.  576 Cubey_Tube
49.  575 lumes2121
50.  560 beabernardes
51.  553 lilwoaji
52.  531 EvanWright1
53.  530 abunickabhi
54.  496 2019ECKE02
55.  484 VectorCubes
56.  481 midnightcuberx
57.  474 bennettstouder
58.  473 Cuz Red
59.  470 Cooki348
60.  464 PCCuber
61.  461 JChambers13
62.  454 eyeballboi
63.  451 edsch
64.  445 Christopher Fandrich
65.  441 FaLoL
65.  441 The Cubing Fanatic
67.  435 Calcube
68.  434 Cody_Caston
69.  426 Calumv 
70.  418 Mattia Pasquini
70.  418 mihnea3000
72.  417 Nuuk cuber
73.  407 gsingh
73.  407 Bashy
75.  406 David ep
75.  406 ARSCubing
77.  403 toinou06cubing
78.  402 Loffy8
79.  394 DynaXT
80.  388 Neon47
81.  385 Imsoosm
82.  379 logofetesulo1
82.  379 Oliver Pällo
82.  379 qaz
85.  378 Heewon Seo
86.  377 bh13
87.  376 CodingCuber
88.  375 Thecubingcuber347
89.  370 wearephamily1719
90.  365 Ricardo Zapata
91.  357 Fred Lang
92.  356 Mike Hughey
93.  353 NoahCubing
93.  353 d2polld
95.  344 GenTheThief
96.  337 Cuber2s
96.  337 G2013
96.  337 Peter Preston
99.  331 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
99.  331 parkertrager
101.  329 Jaco Momberg 
102.  320 revaldoah
103.  316 TheEpicCuber
103.  316 SpeedCuber2.0
105.  310 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
106.  307 Ianwubby
107.  304 Josiah Blomker
108.  303 Wepeel
109.  302 rdurette10
110.  301 Yo123
111.  283 begiuli65
112.  278 cuberswoop
112.  278 Luke Solves Cubes
114.  275 Pyratechnics
115.  272 qT Tp
116.  270 sigalig
117.  269 trangium
118.  268 PeterH2N
119.  267 Adam Chodyniecki
119.  267 Oxzowachi
121.  266 Imran Rahman
121.  266 a3533
123.  264 Jacck
124.  258 20luky3
125.  246 Li Xiang
126.  238 GooseCuber
127.  237 JakeAK
127.  237 Benjamin Warry
129.  236 hebscody
130.  229 Nutybaconator
131.  223 One Wheel
132.  218 iLikeCheese
133.  217 qunbacca
134.  215 MikaSmulders
135.  213 Riddler97
135.  213 stanley chapel
137.  212 Mantas U
138.  209 Eviatar Hittin
139.  206 epride17
140.  204 Alpha cuber
141.  203 KellanTheCubingCoder
142.  202 MatsBergsten
142.  202 ican97
144.  199 Winfaza
145.  197 xyzzy
146.  195 sporteisvogel
147.  194 WHACKITROX
148.  188 SpeedyOctahedron
149.  187 chancet4488
149.  187 rubix guy
151.  183 N4C0
152.  180 pb_cuber
153.  178 MaxwellCobb
153.  178 Aadil ali
155.  175 CT-6666
155.  175 inoske
157.  173 FishyIshy
157.  173 Poorcuber09
159.  172 pizzacrust
160.  171 nigelthecuber
160.  171 MCuber
162.  170 Gregory Alekseev
163.  169 Jrg
164.  168 White KB
165.  165 Legomanz
166.  152 fun at the joy
167.  148 TheKaeden10
168.  146 Timona
169.  143 freshcuber.de
170.  140 Rubika-37-021204
171.  139 toastedcuber
172.  135 2017LAMB06
173.  130 NathanaelCubes
174.  127 Elo13
175.  122 WoowyBaby
176.  117 padddi
177.  116 JJtheCuber
178.  113 gancubethebest
179.  106 SollsIsCool
180.  104 Carter Cubes
181.  102 dycocubix
182.  101 Kaito Kid Cuber
182.  101 buzzteam4
184.  100 Panagiotis Christopoulos
184.  100 oliviervlcube
184.  100 Cuber15
187.  95 Jlit
187.  95 Janster1909
189.  92 Ayce
190.  87 Abram Grimsley
191.  85 50ph14
191.  85 qwr
193.  84 InlandEmpireCuber
194.  83 Maxematician
195.  80 Hyperion
196.  77 Lvl9001Wizard
197.  75 Amitbuk
198.  72 Keroma12
199.  69 Kal-Flo
200.  64 ashar81
201.  62 aamiel
202.  59 hydynn
203.  58 Zeke_beke
204.  57 kflynn
205.  55 Halqrius
206.  51 Krökeldil
207.  50 Aluminum
208.  47 Homeschool Cubing
209.  46 Mactyws
209.  46 balugawale
211.  45 Kaycubes
211.  45 a_cuber04
213.  43 kvineeta
214.  42 Jacob Nokes
215.  41 Elisa
215.  41 filmip
217.  40 thomas.sch
218.  39 tungsten
218.  39 Shrek
220.  38 NoSekt
221.  37 MazeHew
222.  34 monke
223.  33 Nash171
224.  32 FH1986
225.  31 mee7
225.  31 Kit Clement
227.  28 Papkin
228.  27 Prashant Saran
229.  23 Jacobo_Formigós
229.  23 speedcuber4567
231.  22 jun349
231.  22 Masked
233.  20 Mr Cuber
234.  19 auntie
235.  17 Lukz
236.  16 Aryan Datta Gatir
237.  15 ChaseTheCuber12
237.  15 edd_dib
239.  13 ottozing
239.  13 Lutz_P
239.  13 rodrisan
242.  11 OriEy
243.  8 Wilfredlam0418
243.  8 JailtonMendes
245.  6 odinthekoala
246.  5 JustGoodCuber


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 3, 2022)

246 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 193!

That means our winner this week is *InlandEmpireCuber!* Congratulations!!


----------

